# Paul26982's Audi B6 Avant Progress...................



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

*Paul's Audi B6 Avant Progress...................*

Copy and pasted off another forum.

Well when to pick up the Audi A4 Avant up from Derby today, was located at some posh Italian Cafe and hidden around the back in the yard, when the owner opened the gates and i first seen it was well impressed, looked loads better in person than on the pictures, Very well looked after, all belts, water pump done, new brakes, tyres and so on......

Audi A4 Avant - 3.0 V6 Quattro sport
Manual 6 speed
Full leather, Dual climate, etc etc
Full History

Only probs with it is its missing the tow eye cover from the front, No parcel shelf and the problem i had at first with the Leon, Boot unlocks when it wants, Going to sort these next week,

Future plans 

Coilovers
My RH Wheels
Satin Audi rings front and back
De badge rear
Satin Grill surrounds
Exhaust
Purple Calipars
Purple & Black engine cover
Gear knob
Carbon interior inserts

Only thing im stuck on is, the colour of the car is like a charcole black, wanted to do the window trim (Chrome trim) and my wheel centres and dishes black, will i have to do them body coloured or will satin black centres and dishes look better.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Will get some pictures of the interior soon, On the way back from Derby when i picked the car up only had 40 Miles left in so a mile down the road before setting off i put £40 in the tank, took the guage to half way, when i got home still had 170 Miles left


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

Just phoned Wearside Audi about the coilpack recall, booked in on Friday, they doing all six for free and even a wash and wax


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

Cleaned the car today, first time since last week when me and Ian (sprout99) machine polished it etc, happy with the results.



















Also Debadged the rear, Left the Audi rings as want a new set and paint them satin black.










Also took the front Chrome badge and grill surrounds out to paint Satin Black


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

Pics of the Grilll bits painted Satin



















need to take the Chrome out of the headlights too


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

not much of an update, But this afternoon took the standard airbox out, smoothed the top and bottom completely took all the ridges away, and added some holes cold side of the box, 

It sounds much better, id say double the sound which it sounds nice, but remember doing this back in the day to old astra GTE's etc and sound was way louder 

Basicly not as loud as i expected it maybe just me, debating weather to get an Open Cone, I.E Jetex or Green cotton and making my own heatshield like the Jabbasport one i had for the Leon.


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

Went down to Johns this morning to get the Avant mapped.

Had in my head what i was going to get out of it etc, But my word, ive never had a mapped N/A before, and its miles better than i expected, its awesome having no lag, you cant half tell its been done' so smooth and the torque is very impressive, also alot more roar than before too which has put a massive smile on my face. all in all John @ Big Fish Tuning has done it again.

Also another suprise which he had, he gave me some business cards he had made up, and on the back is a picture of my Leon' I appreciate that so much and is so nice of the fella as it acknowledges the work i put into that car, massive thanks John, you a star


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

Picked these up tonight' AP Coilovers, Virtually brand new used for around a month and a half or some thing' Complete and still with warranty etc. Just need to get new top mounts etc for.



















Also took the tyres of my RH wheels last week, and the bolts out one' need to do the rest, ready to paint. Going for Satin black centres with matching Satin black dishes with Polished bolts for now. Just think it will be alittle different from the polished dishes as alot of people have them now especially with REPS.


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

Fighting the temptation' Damn you winter


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

Well, Nuts are cleaned up on the wheel and are now soaking in Diesel, Bolts have had there threads cleaned and are now soaking in White Vinegar.










Wheels have been given a good wash as they have been stored for some time now' And they going to get paint soon.


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

SMKurt said:


> You going for a colour or like a black/white/gray?
> 
> When you getting it done, and more importantly, when will we see them on the car?


Beleive it or not too, when i bought them the centres where black :doh:


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

Havnt yet got anymore progress, been trying to hunt for a MS Design Avant rear bumper as they Hens teeth after picking up a MS Design Front 










Also Bought a Genuine Ross Tech' Hex+USB+Can Lead along with this handy tool for Milage correction' TV Activation, Key Coding, Imo's and so on.


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

Well just bought this, Should be here in the next few days, with a bit of luck might not even need painting


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

The Rear Bumper got delivered yesterday' The picture of it previously posted was from the add, Had a look at it today and its in great condition apart from some very light surface scuffing on one corner, but ill probs get it painted with the Front one i have anyway, its probs in better condition than the one thats on now. Going to give it a wash at the weekend and ill take some decent pictures of it.

Theres only one slight dilemna' The new rear has parking Sensors' and theres 2 missing where as the standard bumper which is on now doesnt have Parking sensors, So may look into if i can get 2 sensors for the bumper cheap and maybe wire them in, if i didnt take take that option its filling and smoothing the holes when it gets painted.


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

not much of an update but was bored today so decided to do the remote windows mod working from the key fob' its got me searching for more daft little things


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

Got my Finger out' kind off, Couldnt be arsed to take pictures so not the best, Shot blasted my wheels last night, decided to go the full hog as i didnt want to be a scene queen with shiny dishes and want to be hard as nails  and pleased i did as the results from blasting is quality' pictures dont do them justice


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

Couple of pictures from the VagCars meet on Wednesday night.


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

So...........

just dont get half as much time as i used to hence the slow progress, trying to get my finger out know though, have most of the parts i wanted but need to get the following in the futue when ive fitted what i already have.

Exhaust
inlet manifold spacers
sideskirts
roof spoiler
carbon interior bits
us. spec trunk


----------



## marcelozaupa (Sep 8, 2008)

Hello.:thumbup::thumbup:Forthe wagon...by any chance, you guys know the name of those rims? The stock one in the pics,.tnx a lot in advance.


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

there genuine Rs4's and for sale soon


----------



## xtremvw3 (Jun 10, 2011)

where you located?


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

north east england, about 10 minutes north of middlesbrough


----------



## NuggetYellowG60 (May 13, 2009)

Your interior pictures are flipped :sly:


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

NuggetYellowG60 said:


> Your interior pictures are flipped :sly:


sorry what do you mean


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

Not had much time lately' Painted the wheels didnt get the finish i wanted, stripped them etc bought more paint this week' Satin Black in 2 pack, should get them back this Wednesday hopefully.










Also bought these Dust caps just to add alittle something










Purchased S-line side skirts too, went for these over S4 door blades as more subtle and suite the votex front better. last peice i need is a roof spoiler, then they can go and get painted, plan was for the front end to be painted but only 3 weeks left at college now so the fella i know who runs the body repair and spay painting doesnt have enough time, looks like august now


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

Why i was away at the weekend the neighbourgh was kind enough to take in a parcel which was the S-Line side skirts i bought, was over the moon for the price especially alot of them are missing the end caps what are for sale.










Heres a quick pic of the barrels of the wheels ive painted satin black, pic looks alittle strange due to the sunlight. should get the centres and dishes done over the weekend and defo assemble them next weekend, hope to finally fit the coilovers mid next week too finally.


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

Well finally got around to fitting the AP Coilovers i purchased around 8 Month ago, They excellent quality, more than happy with them, unsure what drop it sits at as just set them' Opinions/Advice welcome all is good untill i go to park on the drive and the exhaust clamp threads catch and cant get the car on the drive, so friday will spin them around so they are sideways and should be fine' Out of all the things 























































Should get the wheels built up at the weekend and fitted on Monday too. ~Oh and the drive


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

Received the LED Side light bulbs i ordered this morning. Will get pictures up when fitted and its darker.


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

Well Today' Changed both track rod ends, The CV boot i nipped while prying the stut out, Fitted The Other side LED side light, and fitted 4 New exhaust clamps with the threads facing the opposite way' And the result is least i can now get the car on the drive 










Didnt manage to get to wind the fronts up a notch which needs doing. Just a midgeys knacker.


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

Dont know why this picture taken off my phone turned out like this. so dark. but heres the LED side light bulbs fitted on one side compared to the old bulb in the other.










Now on the Hunt for some H7 35w 5000K canbus HIDS for the projector headlights


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

Well got 'A' Wheel built up tonight, Centres are perfect. Dishes are not 100% can notice if you study them. and not 100% happy. Neither is it the finish i wanted but they going to have to do as not messing on anymore. Hopefully get the other 3 done within a day. maybe get tyres on the Weekend or begining of next week.


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

2 Quick pics' The car is Filthy going to clean tomorrow and take some proper pictures.

Today fitted CV boot. Fitted tyres and balanced and fitted wheels. Replaced Control Arm.


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

Seen as though the weather is all over the place today never went far to take a few pictures.

Just a few better ones of the suspension and wheels fitted to give you a better idea of how it sits etc .


----------



## derZeck (Nov 26, 2011)

Paulstephenson said:


>


What lower bumper is that? looks like an Ultra Sport. I swear I read somewhere that the USP lower will not mount on the regular upper, or is yours an aftermarket that looks like the USP?


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

might be that as i think you call it different to us in the u.s

I know it as the Votex fron' MS design. theres a thread on audisport.net that shows you where to do some slight trimming on the rear or some thing like that. thinking of smoothing it all in though when i get it painted


----------



## The Moose (Mar 16, 2012)

preferred the old rims... also fit the cupra lip, it will look BOSS! :thumbup:


----------



## derZeck (Nov 26, 2011)

Paulstephenson said:


> might be that as i think you call it different to us in the u.s
> 
> I know it as the Votex fron' MS design. theres a thread on audisport.net that shows you where to do some slight trimming on the rear or some thing like that. thinking of smoothing it all in though when i get it painted


Do you know what grilles for that lower?


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

sorry what do you mean. the grills are the votex ones. quite rare and around £260 for the 3


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

Not a great update but Put the car in for M.O.T on Thursday' passed without a single advisory. Also gave it a quick service yesterday, New........

Fuel Filter
Pollen Filter
Oil Filter
Oil change
Spark Plugs


----------



## sasa4 (Aug 16, 2011)

where did you get rear bumper from? nice! did you install?


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

havnt got around to install it yet. its the GMBH rear

Well some thing i didnt expect to do' The car is currently back on the RS4's. Sold the RH 3.6 Speedlines and now have some.................

BBS CH's
18"
8.5J all around.

Always wanted some and there one of my favourite wheels even though they quite common now due to the amount of Replica's floating around









































































Plans are' Red centre caps and BBS Valves and caps.


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

Missed delivery for my Spoiler today  Here's one more too.


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

Received my spoiler today' Its not fitted correctly here was just to take are few quick pics' the bolts either end was stopping the back to fit correctly as the spoiler is bolt on!


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

Today fitted the BBS CH's Totaly forgot about spigot rings. So went to Revolution @ Team Valley seems they a direct part and not the same as the plastic ones you get' they ally or some thing and have retaining clips or some thing. So waiting on BBS spigot rings direct from them.


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice avant man I think we have the same color avant, I really need to drop mine.... Love the ch's!


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

Many thanks' Love CH's my favourite wheel. Timeless. yeah its the same colour' I want your headlights and U.S Tailgate


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

Paulstephenson said:


> Many thanks' Love CH's my favourite wheel. Timeless. yeah its the same colour' I want your headlights and U.S Tailgate


Say no more, get me a shipping quote and id gladly trade! What headlights do you have? Are they stock, they don't look it?


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

LeeHech said:


> Say no more, get me a shipping quote and id gladly trade! What headlights do you have? Are they stock, they don't look it?


yeah they are stock. i seriously would but looked into this before. shipping is too expensive. i also looked for the cost of a tailgate and that was silly


----------



## derZeck (Nov 26, 2011)

shipping headlights to the UK don't cost too much. Your European lamps cost us about $1000 USD here


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

Been looking to an alternative for HIDS as not really a fan' So' Received my Bulbs today. Choose these as they Highly recommended, they from T8ups over on Audi-sport from EM tunning. sent next day and are only £8 for the pair. Must say im pretty impressed. Pictures dont do them justice to be honest. 










Heres one fitted to the Passenger side compared to the standard driver' I also have LED side lights baring in mind. like i say pictures dont show the really effect. they proper white! 











And both fitted 










Also for over a year every night searched the usual Forums and ebay sites for the Votex grills for the bumper i have' with not a sniff on Saturday one popped up which was brand new in the packaging for £11.50 delivered so snapped it up' Just need 2 more now  Tempted to just buy them new but been tight and £140 for the last 2 im undecided. 










Hopefully Get to go and get some paint tomorrow and paint the spoiler i have and fit Saturday.


----------



## dublax44 (Jul 30, 2011)

Looks super clean man! I always find the small stuff makes a huge difference. But like someone said in a previous post, get a cupra r lip on there, the b6 platform looks dirty with them.


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

dublax44 said:


> Looks super clean man! I always find the small stuff makes a huge difference. But like someone said in a previous post, get a cupra r lip on there, the b6 platform looks dirty with them.


Ive got a Cupra R spoiler in the garage along with Votex front bumper. GMBH rear bumper and sides to fit its just finding the time etc


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

Poor pictures i know! was in a rush. 

Painted the spoiler on Saturday, Ran out of time to fit it for the VAGCars meet Sunday but managed too today. Not too bad i dont think. minght take the threads off and bond it on at a later stage. also need a new third brake light as this one is so annoying asits chipped on the edge abit. 

Plans tomorrow fit the rear bumper


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

Fitted the GMBH rear today' just quick pictures. needs a wash etc. Need to get my side bits sorted now and get some Votex grills ordered for the front. 

Also wanting to make my own exhausts' and to finish the rear off some 100mm Exhaust tips will sort that out.


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

Bought a very very rare Votex Air Damn for my Votex front bumper. couldnt beleive it when i seen it' Mega rare' so my front bumper should look like this with the air damn fitted in the middle.










Also the Votex front and side bits i have are booked in for next 
wedensday morning to be painted so should have everything done for the next VAGCars meet


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

Ah missed my delivery for my Votex grills' think they may have been sent back to Audi too  will find out tomorow.

Received my new G23 Keyring' Scene and Anal i know!


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

Received my Grill and clips today' So dont know what the hell is stuck at the post office undelivered ?


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

Received my votex front air dam today heres a quick picture to ilistrate. Think speed humps maybe a pain now.










Also ordered a new key as the main one is getting tatty. A RamAir filter and going to make my own heatshield.


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

Got my Ram air filter today. Unsure weather to make a nice metal pipe push it towards the front of the car and make a heatshield and intake all in one. or just make a heatshield like the Jabbasport one i had on the leon with the standard air intake to match.


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

Well no real update' Getting the paint and bumper fitted after winter now as makes alittle sense to me' Ordered a new 3 button flip key a while back and they sent 2 out which was alittle result. still yet to transfer over' Have no real go lately but if this week isnt busy thinking of starting to make the induction kit i have in mind using the Ram Air filter.


----------



## o1rdgolf (Mar 18, 2004)

This is too good not to follow.  
By the way, Want to trade interiors? RHD to LHD?


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

o1rdgolf said:


> This is too good not to follow.
> By the way, Want to trade interiors? RHD to LHD?


haha thanks. just need winter out the way


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

Took the car off the road last week' and now in no rush but started this morning to get a few jobs done.

Timing Belt kit
Water pump
Some bushes etc
New Wings
Votex kit
Front end respray
Joey Mod headlights (if i can mange to split them)


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

Only picture what i have from today' Painted the Cam covers' Asked for VHT crackle red to be sent down and they sent smooth, Couldnt be bothered so just used it and was happy with it. The picture looks alittle odd as used an Iphone and had a flare light on so doesnt look really red like it does. Also managed to get all the new Pulley's Roller's and tensioners on along with New metal impellar water pump. Just the belt to get on now and that will be Monday


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

Timing belt kit / Water pump etc done' waiting on front wings coming before i put the bumper back on, Radiator / slam panel / crash bar is also fitted.


Belt change (2) by paul26982, on Flickr


Belt change (1) by paul26982, on Flickr


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

received my new pair of wings this morning' 5am heard the letter box go. half 6 went down stairs to find a note' sorry didnt want to disturb you, your audi wings are under your car on the drive.


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

didnt get much done today' Fitted All four new front upper arms with new Track rod ends' Replaced all the bolts with new ones too' Also quickly under sealed the inside of the new wings.


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

Well at the weekend finally got my wings back after a month' bad experiance' favours just dont work out. 

Not that it took a month just to get those back. hasnt fetched the paint / thinners and everything needed back either yet as i need them as some one else i know is doing them. the other main problem is they have been painted and the lip has been masked off when it should have been painted so going to have to blend that in myself  

Bonnet and bumper to go now


----------



## Bags4Groceries (Feb 25, 2013)

Please tell me you'd like to sell your old wheels to me...


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

They have been sold a while ago


----------



## Bags4Groceries (Feb 25, 2013)

Paulstephenson said:


> They have been sold a while ago


 I'm behind...my bad :banghead:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

Started putting the car back together today.

New painted wings
Resprayed bonnet, Sideskirts, Door lowers, Votex front bumper.


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

Put the car back on the road today' Quick few pictures. need to order the Grill i have missing


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

Audi A4 by paul26982, on Flickr


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

Kudos man on a super clean avant :thumbup: I also have an avant build thread if you wanna check it out the link is in my sig


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

nice build thread. wish you lived closer so i could swap boot lids (Trunck lids)


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

Paulstephenson said:


> nice build thread. wish you lived closer so i could swap boot lids (Trunck lids)


 You have no clue how much I would want that lol and thanks man! I'll be keeping an eye on yours, keep it up! 

Sent from my carrier pigeon


----------



## Paulstephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

wish there was an easy way or would


----------



## XBOOMSTICK3x (Apr 22, 2012)

Paulstephenson said:


> wish there was an easy way or would


 Ha not that it helps, but my cousin's at lakenheath afb lol 

Sent from my carrier pigeon


----------

